# Vintage box of Peters buckshot, what to do?



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

Old box of Buckshot, what to do with it? The empty box itself is worth around $30-$60 on ebay, http://www.ebay.com/itm/291051899900?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

My question, do I sell the shells to a collector, or shoot them? I have around 30 of the paper 0 and 00 buckshot shells.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

i dont think i'd shoot them but also have no idea what i'd do with them. just seems a shame to shoot them i guess. maybe theres people out there who have really old shottys who'd like a couple period shells to display with their old guns?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I would put them up for auction as is and let the buyer determine if he wants the shells or not.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

from an investment point of view I would say the Box looks in great shape and will maintain value far beyond the US dollar.
and if the dollar completely falls you may really need them


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Wrap the box in Saran wrap and keep. Do not shoot these loads.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I'd take pics and put em on Gunbroker.com.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

If you don't need the $ I'd wrap them up put them in your safe or other dry place and just sit on them, back then some ammo was loaded hotter than some are today, but just for the value alone I would keep them till hard times.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

keep them and pass them on to a younger person later on who will appreciate them for what they are and not what they are worth


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> keep them and pass them on to a younger person later on who will appreciate them for what they are and not what they are worth


Those people still exist?


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

They sell for about 80.00 a box on gun broker. Man I can still see that box sitting on my family's farm hall shelf waiting for deer season. Thanks for posting it brought back memories.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Keep them! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sarghah (Jul 31, 2014)

the buyer determine if he wants the shells or not.


----------

